# Bachmann Daylight 4-8-4



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

Well I've done it now. I took it apart to service it and it appears I have the wheel/linkage out of sink. It won't move a full revolution before it seems to lock up (wheels) motor is ok. When I was cleaning it the wheels slipped out of their notches in the frame and obviously I didn't put them in correctly. Looking for some orientation info to solve this problem I created. I bought this off EBAY and don't have any manual to reference.
HELP


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Would this help you any?
Is this even it?

I am thinking it is the eccentric cranks that has to be lined up right? Both the same? Or them being just the opposite? You know what the eccentric cranks are?










Found that here,

http://www.hoseeker.net/bachmann.html


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

not sure which ones are the eccentric cranks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyerrich said:


> not sure which ones are the eccentric cranks


The crank is in the middle, the one circled and the arrow in red pointing to it.
Or do they only go on one way?


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

see attached this shows the driver location on one side verses the other. Note, the drivers (back ones) are driven by the motor and the linkage has approx. 90 degree difference in the linkage attachment point on one side verses the other. the other wheels can be rotated somewhat but I obviously don't have the orientation correct for the linkages from one side to the other because they appear to bind when I try to run it.


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

maybe I would farther ahead to send back to Bachmann and let them fix it.?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you have any of the blue arrow parts off? ( the side rods)
See the red arrow the wheels counterweights the wheels are wrong.

Look at the diagram all the counterweights should be lined up like in the diagram.
See the difference in the pictures of your positions of the counterweights?
In the bottom picture the counterweights look to be almost right.

The top picture it looks like if you turn the red arrow wheel a half of turn they would be lined up?

See if you can turn the wheels to get both sides counterweights lined up.
And what exactly did you have apart?

Is that even your locomotive in the diagram I found? :dunno:

I will put the 2 pictures together.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

The first photo shows the wheels out of sync with each other. Lift out the wheels, and drop them back in with the wheels and the linkage all lined up with each other, as you show in your second photo. If it still binds after that, then reposition one side only 180 degrees. I hope this works.
God Bless
Bob


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Didn't mean to jump your post, Big Ed. You must have posted as I was typing. Flyerrich, Big Ed's photos show what I was talking about,,,,but his photos do a much better job showing it. 
God Bless
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is all right, I was waiting for someone else to say something to confirm what I was trying to say.

It looks like he can try with just the one wheel that the red arrow is pointing to?


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

ok will try that. I took the bottom off to clean up the wheels and lube and I turned it over and the wheels fell out. Obviously I didn't put them back in correctly.

Big Ed,
Your pics are very close but this engine is probably older it doesn't have the same kind light setup.
Will keep trying, thanks for all the help from everyone


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Wouldnt it be easier to manually take the wheels off and line them up that way?


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

works. thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your not going to tell what you did? :rippedhand:


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

Well I spoke too soon.
I lined them up like you said and put one side 90 degrees from the other and put it on the track and ran it back and forth a couple of feet. Then I put the cab back on and put it on the track and ran it a little more than the two feet and it locked up again. ???
Upon looking it over I noticed that the driver (eccentric) had move out of the position I had put in in as was almost 180 degrees from where I had set it. It appears that it is slipping in its coupling with the driver on the opposite side. Now I am really confused?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyerrich said:


> Well I spoke too soon.
> I lined them up like you said and put one side 90 degrees from the other and put it on the track and ran it back and forth a couple of feet. Then I put the cab back on and put it on the track and ran it a little more than the two feet and it locked up again. ???
> Upon looking it over I noticed that the driver (eccentric) had move out of the position I had put in in as was almost 180 degrees from where I had set it. It appears that it is slipping in its coupling with the driver on the opposite side. Now I am really confused?


Try putting it back where it was before you turned it and instead turn it in the opposite direction. Maybe you turned it the wrong way?
The eccentric crank screws are tight, right?

What wheel did you turn to try to fix it? The one I arrowed in red?
Or a different wheel?

I am surprised we have not gotten anymore suggestions yet?


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes the one in Red. I will try again tomorrow. I have worked on this for five hours already to no avail. (Just because I wanted to clean it, yikes let it run dirty I guess. lol). Their are no screws on this one. It appears the two wheels are connected together with a plastic (tube) coupler, just push the wheels into it. I'm thinking that may be where the problem is. If there is some resistance in the linkage it allows the driver to slip in the coupling and throwing off the wheel so its out of the rotation sequence it needs to be in. When I line these up I hold the driver on one side and rotate the driver it is connected with on the other side. The front drivers are the same they rotate in this tube/coupling arrangement. I am going to call Bachmann tomorrow and see what they have to say.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Before you call, try doing just the opposite of what you did. 
Maybe you just went the wrong way?

Heck if you didn't turn it over all would be good, and you are supposed to learn from mistakes right?
I don't think you will do that mistake again.


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

will do tomorrow. Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm Cheektowaga, NY, had to search for that.
Years ago I used to run to the Buffalo area all the time, I never heard of Cheektowaga.

I know lake affect snow, I used to run deicer in a tanker to the airport all winter. I stayed off the thruway and ran the old rt 63 or rt 20 in, they kept that opened up pretty good.

Looks like you are right in the snows path?
You buried out there?


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

Cheektowaga is the town the airport is in. We have almost three foot here about a mile south of the airport. If you go a few miles south of us you run into over "FIVE" foot on the ground. that came is 48 hrs. Travel bans for the last three days. Some still in effect. Thruway has been closed for three days. Terrible situation for thousands of people. Buffalo Bills game with New York Jets moved to Detroit for Sunday. They estimate 200,000 tons of snow covering the stadium and with a travel ban no game. So they moved it to Detroit. Even the freight trains were stopped and Amtrack through here was was cancelled.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes I see it on the news, I am glad I don't have to run there anymore.
Actually Buffalo airport is addressed as in Buffalo? But I see you are a stones throw away, right next door. I thought you were more north like up near Williamsville. When I looked for Cheektowaga, NY I was looking at a panned out map of it and it looked like you were further north of Rt 90.

The name must have skipped out of my old memory banks, it still doesn't ring a bell.
Funny too as I like some of the old Indian named towns and county's. I can't tell you how many times I have made runs up past Albany and every time I go by the Coxsackie exit I give a war cry HEY COXSACKIE. I think the Cheektowaga would have deserved a war cry. I like the sound of it.
There are tons of Indian named towns throughout the Northeast, some get a war cry others don't. Others I try to figure out what they stand for, heck I can almost talk Indian though I don't know what I am talking about. 
I will give one example, just up over the Connecticut state line up in Massachusetts on Rt 395 is a lake named Chaubunagungamaug. Say it fast. That gets a war cry from me.
But they say it is misspelled even on the maps. 
Now the real named they say is Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg. How would you like to spell that everyday! I run out of breath just trying to spit it out in one word, I think they named stuff after smoking the peace pipe too long. :laugh:
http://www.amusingplanet.com/2013/10/lake-chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubun.html

There are funny sounding ones too, I can't place the names in my head right now. Got to have a cup of mud.

Is this you clearing the driveway in the first picture?
I would be out there with my roof rake getting some of the snow off the roof too, I bet you roof rakes have sold out by now. A lot of roofs are collapsing, and wait till that snows gets a little wet a lot more will be going down.

I guess where your at is better then being just a little more south.
Well one thing is good you have a good excuse to work on the trains as you can't really go anywhere huh?

See your house in the second picture?

What a mess things will be when it all starts to melt!


----------

